# Neue Homepage für Fernwartung



## WachMark (27 Juni 2011)

*Der Sommer beginnt - Zeit für eine neue Homepage*

Für alle die schon immer die Lösung im Bereich Fernwartung gesucht haben, ist jetzt endlich die neue Homepage freigeschaltet.

Hier sind alle Informationen zum Thema Teleservice, Fernwirken und Ferndiagnose erhältlich.


Herstellerübergreifend für z.B.


Siemens 
Rockwell Automation
VIPA
OMRON
Mitsubishi
Hitachi

Einfach reinschauen und fernwarten!

www.ewon-router.de





​


----------



## bike (27 Juni 2011)

Ist Fernwartung und komplette Vernetzung die Lösung?

Sorry, doch für mich ist dieses Denken das Problem.

Sicherheit kann mir keiner Zusagen. 
Eine Garantie, dass es nicht gehackt wird gibt es nicht.

Sollten wir nicht nachdenken, ob wir alle das wollen?
Probleme die wir haben werden durch Fernwartung nicht weniger, sondern es wird nur kaschiert.

Als Stichwort würde ich nur Stuxnet in den Ring werfen.
Wenn nicht alle Anlagen und Maschine von überall erreichbar sein müssen, wären die Probleme und Sorgen weniger.


nix für ungut


bike


P.S: Inzwischen sind auch VPN nicht mehr sicher, leider.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juni 2011)

Es wird wirklich Zeit das der Bereich Werbung und Produktneuheiten für Antworten geschlossen wird. 

Aber trortdem meine Meinung : Ich find Fernwartung Super und möchte nicht drauf verzichten. Ich kann bei einer IB unmöglich alle Zustände testen. Wenn es dann mal zum Problem kommt ruft der Kunde an, ich log mich ein und versuche das Problem zu lösen. Auch Bedienerschulung hab ich schon per Fernwartung gemacht.

Zur Sicherheit : Ich benutze Teamviewer und ein Funkstick. Der Kunde hat ein Problem ruft mich an und steckt den Stick rein. Nach Lösung des Problems wird der Stick entfernt und der Rechner ist wieder nur im Firmen- und Anlagennetz. 

Ich weiss das das nicht bei allen Kunden geht aber einige hab ich schon von dieser Idee überzeugen können.


----------



## Sinix (28 Juni 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es wird wirklich Zeit das der Bereich Werbung und Produktneuheiten für Antworten geschlossen wird.


Warum? Ich finde es gut wenn verschiedene Stellungnahmen neue Produkte durchleuchten.




Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Zur Sicherheit : ...Nach Lösung des  Problems wird der Stick entfernt und der Rechner ist wieder nur im  Firmen- und Anlagennetz...



Da bin ich absolut einer Meinung mit dir. Der Kunde hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit die Fernwartungsleitung(oder auch Stick,Dongle,...) vom Anlagennetz zu trennen und im Servicefall wieder aufzustecken.

MfG


----------



## Nordischerjung (28 Juni 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es wird wirklich Zeit das der Bereich Werbung und Produktneuheiten für Antworten geschlossen wird.


*ACK* *ACK* *ACK*

Es nervt wirklich extrem, dass hier jede Werbung, Angebot etc. kommentiert wird!!!!


----------

